# Got me a nce power cab plus a cab04p!



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Made the first step kinda excited and got all of it for $133.00!

Since I'm starting out and the size of my layout I'm going to start slow and small

I know I'm going to jump the gun on this but after hearing an Alco rs3 I gotta build me one!

I have 3 atlas classics 1 atlas rs3 and my athearn rs3 Peabody 

Anyways I wanted to share and hope to get help although I heard the nce is pretty straight forward and easy


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

NCE is pretty straight forward. I still like my Digitrax Super Chief better, but the NCE is much less expensive, and that is what I use at the local flea market.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats :smilie_daumenpos:, I got a ProCab last year and for me it was really easy to set up and run, I think you will really like it once you are up and runnig.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you guys use a testing platform or is your layout the testing area?


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a leg in my yard I use as a test track and wired accordingly.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well it arrived! Pretty quick from the east coast matter of fact.

Now this cab04p do I really need it? 

Benefits?

I might trade this out??

Anyways gonna have to sneak around my son messing with this lol x-mas is always good to him..


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok first issue. Every engine I try to program in the first initial stages and keep getting the short circuit detection.???

I cut all wires to track and only used 2 and still get it..???

Has anybody run across this going from a dc set-up to a dcc??

I did pressed the keep going button and can run any train control lights and even 2 at same time and no issues..

Led stays on solid and no flashing red either

Thanks art


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Are you using a separate programming track? If not, I would. I do have a test track set up on a 3 feet long 1x12.

I have not used my NCE to program anything. I do use the Digitrax with the Soundtraxx PB100 booster for my Tsunami decoders. The BLI does not need the PB100 booster. I am saving to get the PR3 USB interface so I can use the JRMI software.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I was just mocking it up to make sure all is well..

I guess the lighted passenger cars was giving a static reading because of the bulb flicker 

I'm just glad I figured it out quickly


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, only the locomotive to be programmed should be on the programming track.


----------

